# Drinking and IBS



## srinirao (Nov 7, 2002)

I was wondering if any of you have found any alchohol that you can drink without feeling awful the next day. I've basically taken a good month off of drinking because of this molocure stuff I'm taking. But, I haven't felt all the much better. i thought if I kept it up I'd be able to drink again with no problems in a few months.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i don't have a big problem with alcohol, so i really woulsn't know. I DO have aproblem if i drink lager or Vodka orange. Its all the orange juice i think.Normally i find clear spirits are ok. WHite wine is ok for me too.You'll have to experiment to see what works with you.Spliffy


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry, I haven't found anything alcoholic that doesn't make me suffer.The worst by far is lager, i think its because of the amount fizz you drink







I only drink when I know I'm going to be staying in the next day.Wavey


----------

